# Mystery Issues of late



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a few problems with my Cruze this month - last few weeks say. :sad010:

(1) My heater is stuck on heat - it's super hot. If I try to change the temperature to cool (blue area of dial) or even put my A/C on the heater remains on. I am worried that this may overheat but luckily I'm going to my dealer for service. Anyone else have a heater sticking problem? From what I saw on here, it may need to be reprogrammed? Maybe a thermostat issue. 

(2) My trunk randomly pops open. Now I have read that key fobs are the culprit but my keys are not in my pocket but were resting on the kitchen counter. I happened to be in my garage putting together my Karcher pressure washer - the trunk was closed. I went into the house to get something and I come back out and my trunk is open. This has only started in the last three weeks or so. I thought it was me accidently pushing the trunk button on the fob but this past weekend confirmed that I am not crazy after all.

(3) My trunk's external pressure pad for opening does not work and I have to use the key fob to open it. This is of course happens when I want the trunk to open.

(4) My rear defogging filaments don't work...this started about 3 weeks ago.

(5)March 28 I got Error 82 on my instrument panel. Couldn't find an Error Code in my Manual but did happen upon Error Code 82 under maintenance and oil changes. Seems my oil needed changing after only 4 months and 2000 KMs. I am a bit suspicious as was the service consultant at my dealership. He asked me to check the % oil life reading...I did this and it said it was 5%...seems unlikely. I fiddled around with it and reset it to 100% but this does not address the issue of it going off in the first place.

I have a service appointment tomorrow night and will let you know what the verdict is on these issues.

Cheers!


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I think another user had the trunk issue. The trunk button was corroded. 

Not surprising really. All dirt and salt accumulates on the trunk more than anywhere else.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The trunk switch stopping working is a common issue. It happened on mine. 

The other things seem commonplace, too. I hope your dealer takes care of you on this one!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Others have had the heater issue. Your trunk problems could be related to the same part. Check the fuse for the rear defroster. 

Resetting the oil level monitor without changing makes it inaccurate. Given the code, I would be safe and change the oil, then rest the monitor again.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The heater issue is a software update for the hvac system. To temporarily correct it just disconnect the battery for about 30 min. Are your vents stuck on one setting as well?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CND-Highway said:


> I have a few problems with my Cruze this month - last few weeks say. :sad010:
> 
> (1) My heater is stuck on heat - it's super hot. If I try to change the temperature to cool (blue area of dial) or even put my A/C on the heater remains on. I am worried that this may overheat but luckily I'm going to my dealer for service. Anyone else have a heater sticking problem? From what I saw on here, it may need to be reprogrammed? Maybe a thermostat issue.
> 
> ...




CND-Highway,
I can understand your frustrations with these issues. Please keep us posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealership. If you have further issues I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am-11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am-6:00pm. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Foxmachine (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been planning to buy a new cruze in the next couple weeks but after looking at this forum and seeing all the problems with cars that are only a year or less old, im really starting to think i should go in another direction... Can anyone tell me if these are problems that are common or if they are just bad apples? almost seems hard to find cases where nothing has gone wrong with the car.. for a new car this seems absurd


----------



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

Update:

Just got my Cruze back and all the servicing was completed under warranty.

Heater/Rear Defogger - needed a HVAC update (reflash).
Trunk Pressure Pad - corrosion in switch - replaced touch pad
Error 82 - Reset oil life to 60% - no explanation as to why this occurred - have about 4000KMs remaining


Very please with this outcome and now I can get back to my mid-life crisis and enjoy my Cruze! I really like this vehicle for a number reasons - size, looks, features, safety equipment, gas mileage. I have had all kinds of cars - owned some, leased others but this one I decided to buy and I have no regrets. 

Cheers! :3tens:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Foxmachine said:


> I've been planning to buy a new cruze in the next couple weeks but after looking at this forum and seeing all the problems with cars that are only a year or less old, im really starting to think i should go in another direction... Can anyone tell me if these are problems that are common or if they are just bad apples? almost seems hard to find cases where nothing has gone wrong with the car.. for a new car this seems absurd


Don't forget that Internet forums are mainly for complaints. Most of the posts on here are from people with problems, not those of who joined to say how great the car is. 

I have 17k miles on my 2012 Eco MT, and the teething problems it had have been solved. I'm looking forward to a long time driving this car.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Foxmachine said:


> I've been planning to buy a new cruze in the next couple weeks but after looking at this forum and seeing all the problems with cars that are only a year or less old, im really starting to think i should go in another direction... Can anyone tell me if these are problems that are common or if they are just bad apples? almost seems hard to find cases where nothing has gone wrong with the car.. for a new car this seems absurd


I have had a bunch of "little problems" with the car. Mostly squeeks and rattles, but I have faith that my dealer will resolve these issues for me (they have been great to deal with so far). I love my car, awesome gas mileage, decent power, great features (hands free calling, USB port for factory radio, etc). For the money I don't think you can beat it. Consider this, my Brother in Law bought a new Honda Odyssey this year for around 40K and he has brought his in for rattles and squeeks too. Plus the rear dome light wasn't working, dealer pulled it apart and said it wasn't connected to the wiring harness from the factory...nice.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Foxmachine said:


> I've been planning to buy a new cruze in the next couple weeks but after looking at this forum and seeing all the problems with cars that are only a year or less old, im really starting to think i should go in another direction... Can anyone tell me if these are problems that are common or if they are just bad apples? almost seems hard to find cases where nothing has gone wrong with the car.. for a new car this seems absurd



27,000 miles, no significant problems


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Foxmachine said:


> I've been planning to buy a new cruze in the next couple weeks but after looking at this forum and seeing all the problems with cars that are only a year or less old, im really starting to think i should go in another direction... Can anyone tell me if these are problems that are common or if they are just bad apples? almost seems hard to find cases where nothing has gone wrong with the car.. for a new car this seems absurd



Foxmachine,
As you have seen others state, most people on the forums are people that have had some kind of issue with their vehicle and are looking for answers or assistance. You do not always see all the people that have had no issues with their vehicle and love them. The Cruze really is a great vehicle to drive! It offers great features, great gas mileage and is very safe. I would be happy to answer any questions you may have during your purchase process. Please feel free to contact me at any time.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CND-Highway said:


> Update:
> 
> Just got my Cruze back and all the servicing was completed under warranty.
> 
> ...





CND-Highway,
I am very happy to hear that you got all the repairs done on your Cruze! Now it's time to enjoy it! 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Foxmachine (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks, i appreciate the feedback.. looking forward to the test drive to see how it feels


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Foxmachine said:


> thanks, i appreciate the feedback.. looking forward to the test drive to see how it feels


10K+ miles on a 2012 LTZ...no problems whatsoever.


----------



## DaveandKarla (Apr 6, 2012)

I've driven my new cruze less than 100 miles since purchase and the radio blacks out and goes dead when I put my high beams on. Great quality GM!


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Foxmachine said:


> I've been planning to buy a new cruze in the next couple weeks but after looking at this forum and seeing all the problems with cars that are only a year or less old, im really starting to think i should go in another direction... Can anyone tell me if these are problems that are common or if they are just bad apples? almost seems hard to find cases where nothing has gone wrong with the car.. for a new car this seems absurd


Common? Don't know, but enough people reported problems to yield the result at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...r-reports-cruze-reliability-dec-11-issue.html. 

Take it for what you think it's worth, or not. I have my opinions about CR's reliability studies. Others here disagree with them, claim they're crap, claim you can't draw conclusions from only a year of data, etc. 

Others in that thread kept misreading and misinterpreting the data, to which I had to keep posting clarifications and explanations (straight from CR) along w/examples of other vehicles w/a wide range of reliability ratings, including those which scored average.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DaveandKarla said:


> I've driven my new cruze less than 100 miles since purchase and the radio blacks out and goes dead when I put my high beams on. Great quality GM!


DaveandKarla,
Have you taken your vehicle back to your dealer? If not I would suggest that you do take your Cruze to the dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like I can call and make your appointment for you. Please PM me with your VIN and name if you would like me to do so. Also please keep me updated on this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mississauga Cruze (May 29, 2012)

23km, error code 82 showed up so I got my oil changed and the code wont go away. Last oil change at dealer, my tire became completly flat when I got home and I've been waiting months for a response for my tire warrenty claim as my tire was so damaged by the time I got home that it need replacing. I keep following up and they say nothing yet. Other then that, car is so much smother then my Pontiac G5. Not noticably better on gas, but a much nicer drive. Oh and paint is really bad, lots of rushing spots on sides from stone chips I guess. Only 1 year old. Can't wait to see what it looks like in 5 more years once it's paid.


----------

